# 1911 Nickel Rail or something else



## Tiptx4 (Dec 13, 2015)

Im thinking about the 1911 Nickel Rail for a 2nd gun. These look so nice but never seen one in person. Seems like they are hard to find. Does anyone have any info that they could share about this gun.


----------



## Tiptx4 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorta surprised that no had any info to share as I will now have to figure out how to send pictures of my something else. Its the Sig P220 Equinox & Wow talk about a beautiful handgun. Maybe later I might go for the 1911 as I really feel good about my purchase. Later will take it out to test fire it as this I was able to pick up today on Christmas Eve so perfect timing as my LGS had one left in stock. I'm now an offical Sig. member and proud of it.


----------

